
Featured app gets video trailer on the App Store - shawndumas
http://www.marco.org/2013/11/22/video-trailer-on-the-app-store
======
bananacurve
This is not a good reason to oppose videos in the App Store. As long as your
app looks good you can make a decent video of it in action for short money.

[http://www.airsquirrels.com/reflector/](http://www.airsquirrels.com/reflector/)

